# Wiring my home for Cable (Dish) & Cat 5



## cheesefood (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a house built in 82, and there are no cable jacks anywhere. To install my DISH, they had to run ugly black wiring all around my house. (Any reason why they can't carry white cable?) I'd like to have my house wired for cable, and while they're at it put in some cat 5 wiring in a few rooms. Seeing as how there's not already a drop, I don't think my DISH guy will set this up as a freebie. My house is 2 stories and a basement.

If I wanted to get this installed, what am I looking at as far as spending? Will I need a drywall guy to fix the holes they'll need to make? Is this even possible?


----------



## phreaq (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what to advise on the Sat cable, but can I ask what your intentions are for the CAT 5?

If it is for a few computers to connect to each other, and the internet, I would think a wireless hub will be MUCH easier, cheaper, and cleaner.


----------



## cheesefood (Jan 3, 2008)

phreaq said:


> I'm not sure what to advise on the Sat cable, but can I ask what your intentions are for the CAT 5?
> 
> If it is for a few computers to connect to each other, and the internet, I would think a wireless hub will be MUCH easier, cheaper, and cleaner.



Wireless is also considerably slower, especially when connecting through a VPN. I want the family computer upstairs in the office. I want it to connect to the Xbox 360 in the family room. I want a couple of outlets in the family room as well to allow my wife and I to jack in our laptops if we need to.


----------



## phreaq (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmm, I know wirelss can be slow (assuming a 'G' router running at 54Mbps, but you can get 100Mbps+ wireless), but keep in mind, the internet is WAY slower than that (probably no more than 5Mbps with a GREAT connection), so 'surfing' and other internet traffic should not be an issue when comapring hard wired and wireless.

VPN is very slow by nature, and unless you are VPNing to a local computer, again the Internet is your slowest link.

I have 2 wireless G routers (because of the distance involved), and I stream movies, music, etc fromm my server in the basement with no issues.

The only difference you will see in your scenario is local computer to local computer (i.e. file transferring) will take twice as long (100Mbps vs 54Mbps). Obviously a 1000Mbps is much faster, but other factors come into play.

By no means am I telling you not to hardwire, I just want to make sure you don't do too much work for no benefit.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Cheesefood:
You can certainly run new cable in the basement, drill up into the walls, cut a hole for a remodeling electrical box, fish the cable out of the wall with a wire hook, secure it to the box and the box to the wall, then a cover plate to match your receptacles and switches with a hole for the cable wire will finish it off.
To go to the second floor, run a piece of pvc pipe up a corner of a closet from the basement to the upper floor and into the walls up there for the same treatment. The pipe will be less likely to show if you put it in the front corner of the closet.
Just take them one at a time and reason them out; its not hard, just tedious. Walmart may have the white cable for you, or even Home Depot.
Glenn


----------



## Kerrylib (Jan 4, 2008)

Glenn,

Interesting idea about the PVC in the corner of a closet.  I've also got a 2-story house.  Previous owner ran coax around the house.  He used the chimney chase to run it through.  It is HUGE, something like 2'x2' square, right up through the middle of the house.  I have also considered running Cat-5 to the upstairs, but it's been a matter of priorities.  Also have wireless router that works well enough to get signal from the basement to upstairs.


----------



## cheesefood (Jan 4, 2008)

What about just running the cable into the attic then dropping to the rooms, then taking some cable and running it through the duct work to the basement, then up into the main floor rooms?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Cheesefood:
You've got it man. That sounds like a very workable solution. It is a distinct advantage to be there looking at the job. 
I wish you well with your project.
Glenn


----------



## knewshound (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 48 Cat5 cables and 26 1Ghz Coax.

If you do not want to DIY this project, think about hiring a dedicated low voltage installer.

If you do want to DIY think about bundling your cables and running them as units, it makes your life easier.

If you have a raised foundation, it can be made invisible, with very nice faceplates.

If not, fishing interior walls is pretty easy .

I agree with your decision to run cable over wireless.  Many devices cannot use wireless and having a full 100MB is pretty sweet.

We run 9 computers in my house including a dedicated filer server, ping me for advise should you need it.

Cheers,

knewshound


----------



## knewshound (Jan 28, 2008)

cheesefood said:


> What about just running the cable into the attic then dropping to the rooms, then taking some cable and running it through the duct work to the basement, then up into the main floor rooms?



DO NOT run cable in HVAC ducts.

PVC is toxic when it burns.

Have you considered Wiremold if you cannot fish the walls?

http://www.wiremold.com/www/commercial/products/index_family.asp?major_system_id=1

It costs a few bucks but worth it if you have a high end home or care about looks.

Again, email me or call if you want to discuss it in depth.

Cheers,

knewshound


----------

